# Comment lire mon Memory Stick Pro Duo ??



## Ben20 (29 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Et bien voilà, je me suis retrouvé tout bête ce soir en voulant lire les photos présentes sur la carte mémoire de mon numérique Sony, la carte étant un Memory Stick Pro Duo.
Je tente de l'insérer dans le lecteur de carte, mon Mac me dire mer***, je regarde quel type de lecteur est-ce, et là surprise , lecteur SD uniquement !

Express Card dispo uniquement sur le 17", décidément je commence à regretter mon 15" pour le 17" (Express Card + full HD)..

Enfin bref, existe-t-il un adaptateur pour passer du MSPD au SD sans passer par un lecteur de carte connecté en USB ?

Merci de vos réponses !!


----------



## ziommm (29 Juin 2011)

Eh bien à vrai dire, je ne crois pas qu'un tel adaptateur existe, car le format Memory Stick est propriétaire, et appartient à Sony.

J'ai aussi un APN Sony avec une Pro Duo, et pour ma part, j'utilise directement le câble USB fournit avec l'APN, sans même enlever la carte mémoire.

C'est ça ou un lecteur USB, mais je ne vois pas d'autres solutions...

Quelqu'un d'autre a peut-être une référence, mais je n'en ai jamais trouvé pour ma part...


----------



## Ben20 (29 Juin 2011)

M'enfin c'est inadmissible ça, Steeve a des actions chez SD ou quoi ^^

J'avais vu l'adaptateur ExpressCard 24in1 et j'osais espérer qu'il existait un adaptateur pour passer d'un Memory Stick Pro Duo au format SD mais apparemment..


----------



## ziommm (29 Juin 2011)

Ben20 a dit:


> M'enfin c'est inadmissible ça, Steeve a des actions chez SD ou quoi ^^



Ça n'a rien à voir, comme je l'ai dit, Sony est propriétaire du format, c'est donc de la que vient le problème, d'ailleurs les VAIO sont les seuls portables avec un port MS.


----------



## Ben20 (29 Juin 2011)

Bah oui peut-être mais sur mon antique Acer Aspire de 2006 j'ai un lecteur multi-carte, ça me fait mal quoi...
Qui je le précise, lis SD, MS, etc..


----------



## drs (29 Juin 2011)

sans lecteur de carte externe, point de salut. A part, comme il a été dit, utiliser le cable usb fourni avec l'APN.


----------



## Ben20 (29 Juin 2011)

Pfff j'crois que j'vais passer sur le MBP 17"..


----------



## drs (29 Juin 2011)

c'est une des raisons qui me font conserver mon MBP de 2009. J'ai mis une carte XPressCard multiformats et je peux lire toutes les cartes d'apn.
Bon, la deuxième raison, c'est le prix


----------



## Vinz&lulux (29 Juin 2011)

Et pour les carte CF ont fait comment :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Je rigole, nous on a opté pour un petit lecteur de carte, branché avec un câble USB


----------



## Larme (29 Juin 2011)

C'est juste Sony qui s'entête avec son format plutôt que de faire comme tout l'monde où SD est presque devenu le format basique et de référence...
Apple fait juste dans le plus simple et tente de répondre au max de personne... Mais c'est vrait qu'un adaptateur intégré n'aurait pas été de refus...


----------



## drs (29 Juin 2011)

j'ai cru voir quelque part que, dans ses derniers APN, Sony avait arreté le MS et mis de la SD


----------



## Ben20 (30 Juin 2011)

Vous auriez un lecteur de carte très compact à me proposer ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

et pourquoi pas un simple adaptateur usb><MS ?

chez sony

ou pas


----------



## Ben20 (30 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un simple adaptateur usb><MS ?
> 
> chez sony
> 
> ou pas



Merci c'est un truc comme ça que je cherchais


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

Ben20 a dit:


> Merci c'est un truc comme ça que je cherchais



cela dit: 

oui, sony est passé aussi au SD ( drs)
et
je conseille également, comme ziommm un peu plus haut, d'utiliser la connexion directe avec l'APN (cela évite les allers-retours de la carte mémoire qui peuvent provoquer des micro décharges ou une usure prématurée des contacts...)


----------



## PDD (30 Juin 2011)

Ben20 a dit:


> Vous auriez un lecteur de carte très compact à me proposer ?


J'ai acheté pour 10 un lecteur TERRIS CR112 qui lit toutes les cartes. Seules les cartes SIM ne sont pas reconnues par le Mac , il faut un PC...


----------

